# Western, NC folks



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Any western NC folks here in and around the Asheville area?

I live north of Asheville and wondered how many others are here on the boards?


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in Raleigh but have family in WNC. I ride around Lake James & that area often enough but not out of Asheville as yet.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Hendersonville here. Formerly Madison Co. There are several others on this board I think from WNC.


----------



## gefner (Aug 14, 2012)

I live in Greenville(Travelers Rest)
But ride up to NC all the time.
(Saluda,Flat Rock,etc...)


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

Haywood County, Canton, NC to be exact. I mostly road ride in Haywood, Madison, Jackson, & Swain Counties, mtb a whole lot at Bent Creek.


----------



## AntonioBiondo (Aug 3, 2010)

*Not trying to jack your thread*

..but I will be in WNC, Blowing Rock and Boone, in Oct and am looking for some guidance for routes. Rather than try and search MMR or Garmin I figured I would ask people on the boards. Going with the wife and kids so I only have a few hours in the early morning to ride so I'd like to keep the mileage below 40. I am not afraid of a hard climb and would prefer to avoid gravel or brutally damaged roads. How is the climb up Beech Mtn? That is on my radar. Thanks guys


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone know how the ride is on 197 between Burnsville, NC and the intersection with route 23, just north of Asheville?


----------



## mr. mohaupt (Jul 23, 2007)

Mtsheron, 
I live in Black Mountain. I ride in and around Asheville a few days a week. 

~M


----------

